# bee stings being featured on MSN



## tracy (Nov 28, 2006)

There is an interesting article on MSN about bee stings being used in China as alternative medicine for a variety of health problems. It is on the home page today.


----------



## Tulipwood (Jul 16, 2006)

Can't find it.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

i can't find it either sorry !

tony


----------

